

Clojure web framework Noir is now deprecated - Sandman
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/clj-noir

======
drcode
tl;dr Since compojure is more actively maintained at this time, the noir guys
are recommending a switch to compojure. They've also helpfully created a
library called "lib-noir" that ports most of the best stuff currently only in
noir, so the transition shouldn't be too bad.

------
zoowar
imo noir made doing easy stuff easy. When you tried to do something hard, it
just got in the way.

